# ASK DBSTalk: pvr/pip conflict with samsung hl-p61 tv's?



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

Just recently hooked up a new tv.
samsung hlp dlp connected with dvi.
I have conflicts with pip, pvr function on the 921. doesn't work sometimes, locks up during channel change, slow channel change goes to a black screen for a good 5-10 seconds before sound then picture. title bars are all wrong with time, time remaining. and sometimes pvr or pip function dont work at all!

I originaly had the samsung hln dlp hooked up and had no problems at all with same configuration. 

I have a second standard tv hooked up and doesnt seem to be any problems.

any help here !!!!! 

could it be the tv electonics? the dvi connection? or is it the new software and the 921...does the remote need a new setting?

flash140
boot052
sw187


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bluegreg, I'm moving this to the discussion forum because you are looking for help with this. It's possible that there's a bug or two with the 921 in your situation, but I think we need some discussion about it before submitting it as an official report. Let's see if we can narrow this down.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The first question I've got is are we talking about satellite, OTA, or both?

I'm assuming you know (by reading the 921 forums):
1. PiP does not work with HD or OTA
2. Some OTA stations will not record

Finally, I don't think PVR & PiP problems can be related to TV or DVI.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I have no problems with the 921 on my Sammy DLP, but is an HLN model (HLN507W). 

Otherwise, how do you like the HLP?

-Chris


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bluegreg said:


> Just recently hooked up a new tv.
> samsung hlp dlp connected with dvi.
> I have conflicts with pip, pvr function on the 921. doesn't work sometimes, locks up during channel change, slow channel change goes to a black screen for a good 5-10 seconds before sound then picture. title bars are all wrong with time, time remaining. and sometimes pvr or pip function dont work at all!
> 
> ...


For the HD, I use a DVI and have tried the component. I have used the SD's composit and s-video. When it comes to PVR and PIP they all work the same for each input. There are issues with the 921 when it comes to PIP. I think that most of us will agree, when changing channels, especially, when changing through the digital OTA's, it is slow, and hangs for seconds when there is a locked channel but it is just a black screen. The 921 is slower than my 721 when it comes to channel surfing. The only thing that may make sense to me is that there may be an issue with your DVI cable, or perhaps a connection problem within the Samsung or within the 921. If you could, please explain in greater detail the problems you experience and the difference between inputs or monitors. Thanks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Bluegreg, I'm moving this to the discussion forum because you are looking for help with this. It's possible that there's a bug or two with the 921 in your situation, but I think we need some discussion about it before submitting it as an official report. Let's see if we can narrow this down.


Good move Mark, I didn't have a clue on how to answer this poll. Bug or not to Bug, this is the question?


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

I have the same connections set up for the hlp as the hln via dvi.
the pvr and pip functions work very slow or not at all. on sd channels.

a few examples.

if i press pip.

i get just an outline of box nothing inside or a box oulined with black screen no image, or no reaction at all like pvr and pip doesnt work.

if i get the black screen in pip it eventually become a signal.

pvr function is very difficult to get to record and and if i press pvr it may not work and show recorded shows. for the first time ever a timer fired but nothing got recorded no time just shows hame?

there is no problems changing channels or getting a title bar. there is weird stuff happeningf if i get the bottom title bar going it shows same show for both slots and the time are always messed up.

now this is all in hdef mode via dvi, 

none of this happens in sd mode on second tv
this never happened with hln tv
and so far I no longer see the thin blue/red line its gone?????????
so far at least , im going to try some other connection or change remote code?

any help
hope i made it more specific..

update:
I had my pvr powered off this last night.
this morning i added a coaxel cable connection that feeds from 921 to antenna on tv. same set up as old hln.
the 921 functions all work fine????
so well see later if it holds up..

just crazy.

oh the hlp set is incredible. better than the hln. dvds are like a real movie theatre experience(if the screen was bigger you could sell tickets. samsung has a real winner here....all the little minor issues with the hln are solved with hlp. 

and if the 921 works correct its all about t v heaven. oh we need more hd!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Your latest update says you had it off last night and today its working. I think the automatic reboot helped. Any one else agree??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sounds like it. Bluegreg, put your 921 into standby, pull the power cord out of the outlet for a couple of minutes (leave it unplugged for a couple of minutes) then plug it back in and report back if you're still having the problems.


----------



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

I unplugged the unit three times and still had the same problems. but it seems after just turning my unit off last night that it solved all issues. so far. I will post later to confirm


----------



## RodP (Mar 30, 2002)

I have a customer with the problem of pressing the PIP in SD mode and getting the black box for PIP but just noisy video some where else on the screen. It will not go away until you do a power reset. Same on component or DVI. Samsung HLP5663W TV Set. Anybody know the fix for this yet? PIP has never worked. If you press PIP you have to reboot.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rod - I think your customer needs a new 921. That sounds like an issue that I've seen 921s get replaced for.


----------



## RodP (Mar 30, 2002)

Mark, 

Thanks,

I guess I should take my Showroom unit over to the customers house for the real test. The Samsung DLP and the 921 are both brand new purchases from me. The Samsung brand is the first we have ever sold.

Oh my all those wires (X)2

Rod


----------

